# What happened to the Blue Wizards?



## Aiwendil (Jan 15, 2002)

Here's an interesting question, what happened to the Blue Wizards when they were sent to the far east?

For those who haven't read the Lost Tales, the Blue Wizards were among the Maiar sent to Middle Earth, their names escape me but oh well...nothing is mentioned of them that I have read, so any help who be well...helpful.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 16, 2002)

Actually, it's in 'Unfinished Tales'.

Tolkien himself says he doesn't know for sure, but he expects that they failed, being sent as it were as 'missionaries into enemy territory, and were the founders of 'magic' cults that far outlived Sauron.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 16, 2002)

No No No, They didn't fail. I think Cian wrote about this one, In POME HOME book 12 it says that they were Both involved in the war with sauron and helped the Easternling men (and or elves it does not say who the really helped but i presume it is men). But at any rate they were very central and key figures in the East in the downfall of Mordor.


----------



## Walter (Jan 16, 2002)

Welcome to this board, Aiwendil 

There have already been quite some threads about this topic here, performing a search on "Blue Wizards" should reveal them. In case You aren't lucky with the search try these ones: Istari, Istari??? or Let's discuss.


----------



## Cian (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Curufinwe _
> I think Cian wrote about this one, In POME HOME book 12 it says that they were Both involved in the war with sauron and helped the Easternling men ...



I usually try to post not specifically the PoMe quote as "answer", but just whatever version (for simple comparison, ie _Letters_ version for example) may not have been posted before I got there ~ although there's usually not much left to say on this by the time I arrive


----------



## Khamul (Jan 18, 2002)

*Names of the Blue Wizards*

Just so you know, they are Alatar and Pallando. Those are the only names given other than Ithryn Luin which means "Blue Wizards." BTW, those names are their names in Valinor; they aren't given names in Middle-earth. Gandalf, Saruman, and Radagast's valinor names are Olorin, Curumo, and Aiwendil; respectively.


----------



## Cian (Jan 18, 2002)

Tolkien also toyed with two other Blue Wizard Quenya names _Morinehtar_ and _Rómestámo_ (_Róme(n)star_ also appears, and _Morinehtar_ may be a misreading of _Morinahtar_)


----------



## Dagorlad (Jan 19, 2002)

Yes, yes, very well. But due to my muddled mind (and laziness preventing me from doing the research to answer a question I should already know the answer to), there's a member of the white council that I can't recall. Saruman, Gandalf, Galadriel, Rhadagast, and - who? Elrond? Celeborn? Or were there only four and I'm just being a confused idiot? 
Help.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm fairly sure Elrond was in the counsil, and I think that there were others as well, and that Tolkien didn't specify the exact make up of the Council.


----------



## Walter (Jan 20, 2002)

The Sil is not utterly specific about that, it just says: _...the White Council, and therein were Elrond, Galadriel and Cirdan, *and other lords of the Eldar*, and with them were Mithrandir and Curunir._


----------



## Bucky (Jan 22, 2002)

As I just posted in 'who's stronger' in TLOR section (book), Glorfindel was a member....


----------



## Walter (Jan 22, 2002)

Bucky, 

it could well be that Glorfindel was a member of the White Council - since he is a Lord of the Eldar, but I haven't found anything so far that would clearly indicate this. The only statement I found - from the council of Elrond - that could give a slight hint is the one where he refers to Saruman having been "at a crooked path", but doesn't clearly tell it...


----------



## Bucky (Jan 23, 2002)

Walter, Here's Glorfindel's comment:

Speaking of Saruman, Glorfindel says: 
"For it is clear now that even at the Council his feet were on a crooked
path. He knew that the ring was not lost for ever; but wished US to think
so..." 

Why would he say 'US' if he wasn't part of the Council?


----------



## Walter (Jan 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bucky _
> *Walter, Here's Glorfindel's comment:
> 
> Speaking of Saruman, Glorfindel says:
> ...


Yes, I thought that was the statement You were referring to and yes, it could be that it means he was part of the council, but not necessarily so. After all he was an Elf and the secondmost important man of Imladris, and the "us" might as well be referring to that...


----------



## Bucky (Jan 23, 2002)

Walter, where does it ever say that Glorfindel is the 2nd most important 'man' of Imladris?


----------



## Walter (Jan 23, 2002)

Bucky, I knew You would be putting Your finger on that spot. 

When I typed "man" it didn't occur to me that I gotto be more careful with such a word when talking about Tolkien's works - so You caught me unawares...

And as for the quote itself - alas - I didn't find it so far - I just re-cited from R.Foster's Complete Guide to Middle-Earth and even there it says "It _seems_ that Glorfindel has been the second most important _elf_ in Imladris...


----------



## Bucky (Jan 23, 2002)

Yeah, but Glorfindel is a man in the masculine sense of the word.....

So, we're at least agreed that Glorfindel may or probably was on the Council?

What about Celeborn?
It doesn't mention him either, but he must've been on there too. No?


----------



## Walter (Jan 23, 2002)

probably so, yes - I hope I can do some more "digging" during the weekend...


----------



## Harry_Potter (Jan 23, 2002)

they went to the kebab shop


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 25, 2002)

What about Arwen? She was the 2nd person to leave the table. Elrond had Glorfindel on his left and Gandalf on his right! Or maybe the other way round.


----------

